# US Model 3 in Korea



## Drerunsit (6 mo ago)

Hello, all!

My American Model 3 is on its way to Korea (military move) and I would like to know how I can charge it at home (once I find a place to live on Korea). The wall sockets are obviously different and are 220v/60Hz. I currently only have the NEMA 5-20, 10-30 and 14-30.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Assuming you have a Gen2 Mobile Connector (it sounds like you do), just buy the Schuko adapter for it:








220V 콘센트용 어댑터 (Schuko)


220V 콘센트용 어댑터 (Schuko) 제품설명이동식 커넥터와 결합하여 국내 표준 220V 콘센트로 Tesla 차량을 충전할 수 있습니다. *본 제품에는 이동식 커넥터 본체가 포함 되어있지 않습니다. 필요한 경우 이동식 커넥터 본체를 별도로 구매해야 합니다. 제품 구성 1 x 220V 콘센트용 어댑터 (Schuko) 제품 번호: 1104938-10-B 동일 모델의 출시년월: 2018/10 제조국:중국 품질보증기준: 관련법 및 소비자 분쟁해결 규정에 따름 KC 인증 필 유무: 해당없음 제조사/수입사...




shop.tesla.com





Korean electric plugs reference:








South Korea Travel Guide – All You Need to Know About Korea’s Voltage, Plug & Adapters


No matter where you are traveling to, it is essential to know about the voltage, plug, adapter type, and socket




www.koreatravelpost.com


----------



## Drerunsit (6 mo ago)

garsh said:


> Assuming you have a Gen2 Mobile Connector (it sounds like you do), just buy the Schuko adapter for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you so much.


----------



## Drerunsit (6 mo ago)

Quick additional question: I assume that I can't check my vehicle through the app once it arrives? If so, is there any way to get it working locally?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Drerunsit said:


> Quick additional question: I assume that I can't check my vehicle through the app once it arrives? If so, is there any way to get it working locally?


Ah, you mean because it's a North American car, it's configured to work on AT&T's mobile network. I'm not sure if it's possible to replace a part to get that switched. You can work around that by tethering the car to a phone, but that's not really a good long-term solution.

Also, navigation will only have North American maps, so that won't work while you're in Korea.

Are you sure you wouldn't be better off selling your current car and buying one (new or used) in Korea?


----------



## Drerunsit (6 mo ago)

garsh said:


> Ah, you mean because it's a North American car, it's configured to work on AT&T's mobile network. I'm not sure if it's possible to replace a part to get that switched. You can work around that by tethering the car to a phone, but that's not really a good long-term solution.
> 
> Also, navigation will only have North American maps, so that won't work while you're in Korea.
> 
> Are you sure you wouldn't be better off selling your current car and buying one (new or used) in Korea?


Well, I'm only here for 1 year, so selling it would not be idea. I'm going back to the States next July. I sent an e-mail to Tesla support, but I don't have high hopes. Sucks that they didn't think ahead and anticipate people moving to different countries, even if temporarily.


----------

